# 3" 90's



## jar546 (Oct 2, 2012)

Does it really matter whether or not there is a clean out within 40'?


----------



## TheCommish (Oct 2, 2012)

only if it is a waste pipe that mige get cloged if it is someome sort of funky vent said the carpenter


----------



## Keystone (Oct 2, 2012)

The toilet is considered a cleanout


----------



## Msradell (Oct 2, 2012)

What's with the 1/2" particleboard sandwiching the joists?


----------



## jar546 (Oct 2, 2012)

Keystone said:
			
		

> The toilet is considered a cleanout


Yes it is, and all removable traps


----------



## jar546 (Oct 2, 2012)

Msradell said:
			
		

> What's with the 1/2" particleboard sandwiching the joists?


Contractor was concerned about the holes bored for the 3" pipe so he was being cautious


----------



## jar546 (Oct 2, 2012)

So where does it say that you can use a 90 for a 3" pipe if you have a clean out?

A cleanout is required for a change of direction greater than 45 degrees but no where is a horizontal 90 allowed for a 3" dwv


----------



## ICE (Oct 2, 2012)

It looks like there's more than a third of the joist gone.  And a little more needs to disappear so it's not choking the pipe.  I guess the electrician got there first.  Could the plumber go the other direction to miss the light?



> A cleanout is required for a change of direction greater than 45 degrees


45 degrees or is it 135 degrees?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 3, 2012)

135 degrees horizontal piping


----------



## WSH1852 (Oct 11, 2012)

IPC 2012

708.3.3 Changes of direction. Cleanouts shall be installed at each change of direction greater than 45 degrees (0.79 rad) in the building sewer, building drain and horizontal waste or soil lines. Where more than one change of direction occurs in a run of piping, only one cleanout shall be required for each 40 feet (12 192 mm) of developed length of the drainage piping.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Oct 12, 2012)

WSH1852 said:
			
		

> IPC 2012708.3.3 Changes of direction. Cleanouts shall be installed at each change of direction greater than 45 degrees (0.79 rad) in the building sewer, building drain and horizontal waste or soil lines. Where more than one change of direction occurs in a run of piping, only one cleanout shall be required for each 40 feet (12 192 mm) of developed length of the drainage piping.


Wow that is a sifnificant differance between the IPC and UPC.

ICE and I are under the UPC which requires a cleanout at the upper terminal and every 100 feet of developed length, additional cleanouts are required for each aggregate horizontal change of direction exceeding 135 degrees (UPC 707.4)


----------



## ICE (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## TimNY (Feb 28, 2014)

You can use a 90, it just has to be a long sweep.

Location of cleanouts has nothing to do with the fitting permitted to make changes in direction.  Of course, we all know that.

Are we to infer that the contractor stated that because he could use the WC as a cleanout he could use a short sweep 90?

I think the question is a little obscure for such a simple situation.. confusing to the members that may be learning.  And there are plenty of inspectors that have a lot of learning to do.


----------

